# and it sends me down a horrible rabbit hole.



## polyglotwannabe

Hi, well, I know you all may know this, but anyways, what I am asking is this: number one, if the same allusion is used or has been heard in Portuguese ( either pt or br), and number two, how would you translate the statement in boldface in a fashion that  little is lost of that figure of speech?.

''Hi all, I have had severe health anxiety for a few years, stemming from GAD which I have been medicated for years. Its crippling at times and I visit the GP very regularly, it drives me crazy because its such a horrible cycle. I am now pregnant and the last few months have been horrible with all the changed in my body.
I can spend hours googling symptoms, _*it's insane and it sends me down a horrible rabbit hole*_. It can and is taking over my life - do other HA sufferers get this?''.

_*é uma loucura e isso me leva a um buraco de coelho horrív*_*el.*
_Would that make any sense to a Portuguese ear and mind?._
Thanks,
poly


----------



## jazyk

Para mim não. Só entendo porque conheço a expressão em inglês.


----------



## Carfer

Para mim também não. Não sei mesmo se temos uma metáfora equivalente.  _'Buraco negro_' é a mais próxima que me ocorre. Se tiverem tempo (e, se não tiverem, pode sempre ser útil no futuro), podem dar uma olhadela neste dicionário, muito recente, e talvez encontrem alguma coisa parecida
https://natura.di.uminho.pt/~jj/pln/calao/dicionario.pdf


----------



## Guigo

_Poço sem fundo_ (uma possibilidade, talvez).

Expressões e frases retiradas da literatura por vezes não fazem sentido, fora do idioma original. "Alice" não é um personagem tão popular, no Brasil, por exemplo.


----------



## Archimec

sinto a afundar-me na depressão/na merda ???


----------



## polyglotwannabe

#4. That is true.


----------



## englishmania

entro numa espiral de...[inserir palavra]
entro numa espiral....   sem fim


----------



## polyglotwannabe

What you think if we  do not stray far from the phrase. You know there are these classical stories well-known to every country. Most are known to those who love to read, others you have to do your own homework and research.
Just put it like this:
*é uma loucura e isso me leva a uma toca de coelho horrível, como a de Alice no País das Maravilhas.*
Not sure what you think, just giving my you all some food for thought.


----------



## jazyk

Desaprovo.


----------



## englishmania

The thing is that it doesn't sound natural.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Okay, I am not going to argue with my teachers, for sure!.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Postei esta mesma pergunta no fórum francês. Eu queria saber como eles traduziriam.
Esta é uma resposta postada por um membro do fórum francês. A resposta é muito interessante e pode jogar alguma luz no seu caminho:

Post:
I have read with interest the answers given so far to polyglotwannabe’s question, and it appears that I am in a minority of one. 

As always, the context is everything.


> polyglotwannabe said:
> I can spend hours googling symptoms, _*it's insane and it sends me down a horrible rabbit hole.*_


The key point here is that the expression ‘down a rabbit hole’ is being used in the context of an internet search for symptoms of GAD.


> The term _down the rabbit hole_ is often used these days to describe the phenomenon of researching on the internet. Often, one thing leads to another and a computer user may find himself spending too much time on one particular task. Source


We have surely all had the experience of searching for something on the internet, being distracted by something interesting, following that new path, which in turn leads to some new distraction, etc., etc. We find ourselves two or three hours later, still on the internet, but looking at something completely different to what we originally set out to find. This is the phenomenon of ‘falling down the rabbit hole’.

This particular usage is obviously a fairly recent development, but there is an interesting article in The New Yorker by Kathryn Schulz (4th June 2015) which examines the ways in which the expression has recently changed its meaning. The article, entitled ‘The rabbit-hole rabbit hole’, can be found here.

I hope that this is helpful to you. I’ll leave it to you to come up with a suitable French translation.


----------



## Ari RT

O buraco de Alice é uma experiência confusa, durante a qual Alice é levada através do buraco (em oposição a tomar a iniciativa de percorrê-lo) e que desemboca em um mundo desconhecido. Sair do “país das maravilhas” é retornar à realidade objetiva. Uma bela ilustração do que acontece ao paciente de ansiedade ao consultar-se com o “Doutor Google”. Em PT eu usaria “me leva a uma ‘espiral de dúvidas’”. Ou de incerteza (no singular mesmo).


----------



## gato radioso

Acham que poderia ser:
_É mórbido/insano e me leva a um beco sem saída?_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

*Ari e gato: Muito bom! . Obrigado.*


----------



## gato radioso

polyglotwannabe said:


> *Ari e gato: Muito bom! . Obrigado.*


----------



## jazyk

Me leva/leva-me a um beco sem saída não me dá a mesma ideia que o rabbit hole.


----------

